
DoorDash Breach Exposed the Private Data of 4.9M People - praveenscience
https://gizmodo.com/doordash-breach-exposed-the-private-data-of-4-9-million-1838499197
======
sarcasmatwork
>“We took immediate steps to block further access by the unauthorized user and
to enhance security across our platform,” the company said. “These steps
include adding additional protective security layers around the data,
improving security protocols that govern access to our systems, and bringing
in outside expertise to increase our ability to identify and repel threats.”

Why do companies need to get hacked to implement such security enhancements?
Should be there day 1 imho.

